# its like it wasn't meant to be.



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

it's like it wasn't meant to be. i was a still born baby. i died before even seeing any life. then i died at 5. it's like i wasn't meant for this world. it makes me sad.


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that. How are you getting on these days? Hopefully you're in better spirits.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

stop trolling or get help for your trolling addiction


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

thy said:


> stop trolling or get help for your trolling addiction


Why do you assume that babybowrain is trolling? Perhaps I'm missing something, (feel free to set me straight), but I've met other people who communicate in a similar way ( they've usually experienced severe trauma), people who require support and love, not vilification.

Before calling someone out as a troll, it's worth learning more about severe dissociative symptoms. Tonic immobility and dissociative shutdown may sometimes be similar to near death experiences and can be triggered a long time after traumatic incidents. It is one possible explanation.

Anyway, on the bright side, things must be improving for me regarding emotional numbing because I actually felt slightly angered by your comment.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ya i feel like i died before my life evem started. Dp hit me at 19


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

morph said:


> Why do you assume that babybowrain is trolling? Perhaps I'm missing something, (feel free to set me straight), but I've met other people who communicate in a similar way ( they've usually experienced severe trauma), people who require support and love, not vilification.
> 
> Before calling someone out as a troll, it's worth learning more about severe dissociative symptoms. Tonic immobility and dissociative shutdown may sometimes be similar to near death experiences and can be triggered a long time after traumatic incidents. It is one possible explanation.
> 
> Anyway, on the bright side, things must be improving for me regarding emotional numbing because I actually felt slightly angered by your comment.


Yeah, thy! You have NO RIGHT. Have you accepted Jesus Christ, uh, I mean Ronald McDonald as your lord and savior yet?


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

They say DP can't make you go mad, but now I'm starting to wonder...


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

Chicane said:


> Yeah, thy! You have NO RIGHT. Have you accepted Jesus Christ, uh, I mean Ronald McDonald as your lord and savior yet?


They have every right to state an opinion and I've every right to challenge their opinion. The comment is defamatory and contains no evidence to support a claim of trolling.

I've asked for more detailed information, which, unfortunately has not been provided. The link you have provided has not influenced my opinion.

This forum is meant to offer support to people and I have a genuine concern that some people may be ostracized and not receive the support they deserve.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2017)

I've no idea if babybowrain is a troll. With some of the posts the thought had occurred to me, but I also accept the style of posting could be inline with someone who is severely traumatized.

I would encourage babybowrain to start a blog though, or keep a personal thread in the daily forum. It may help to have one place to put all their thoughts where they might start to see patterns and make sense of things, rather than posting a new thread each time.


----------

